# Comradeship



## D-n-A (29 Nov 2004)

Comradeship

"When a soldier was injured and could not get back to safety, his buddy went out to get him, against his officer's orders. He returned mortally wounded, and his friend, whom he had carried back, was dead. The officer was angry. 'I told you not to go,' he said. 'Now I've lost both of you. It was not worth it.' The dying man repied, But it was, sir, because when I got to him, he said, 'Jim, I knew you'd come.'"

Leslie D. Weatherhead


----------

